# Hygrophila sp ?



## zQ. (Dec 15, 2006)

i've found this hygrophyla sp in a river shore near my place.But still have no idea what kind of Hygrophila it is.


----------



## dekstr (Oct 30, 2007)

Hmm the hygrophila I have that a LFS sold me for $3 that looks like that too. Except the top leaves aren't crumpled. At first, the colour was like the ones you have, pale green and yellowish. But after growing several times it's own height and lots of trimming, it's bright green!

Not sure what species they are though.


----------



## zQ. (Dec 15, 2006)

Whooop,it grow abundantly here near my place 
Bumped !


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

It's Hygrophila sp. 'Vietnam'


----------



## zQ. (Dec 15, 2006)

Oops,wish i could name it


----------



## zQ. (Dec 15, 2006)

Bump !


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

if you can get some emersed growth with flowers that would help as well....


----------



## zQ. (Dec 15, 2006)

Found this plant in the plant finder section,its named H.Polysperma,my H.sp look like this one,but the leaves are a bit longer,and the leaf is orange.i'll take it new pics soon.


----------

